# Water Hose Recommendations



## Movingshrub

Anyone got a good suggestion on water hoses?

So far I've been using the Never-Kink heavy duty hoses, and they work 'okay' but I'm not that impressed. With that being said, they are a big improvement on the cheap/disposable water hoses.

I tried searching the forum and couldn't find anything applicable, so if I missed an existing thread, mea culpa.


----------



## pennstater2005

Eley hoses get good reviews as do their hose reels.


----------



## Ware

I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have the Eley hoses and I have to say they are really good quality and I enjoy the anti kink memory of them too. The only down side to them is when they are new, they have this "memory" to them that takes some time for it to work itself out. It also has a kind of "sticky" coating on the hose too but becomes kind of slick when wet. I had Gilmour "lifetime" hoses before these and those would ALWAYS get kinked up real easy. I think you get what you pay for when it comes to garden hoses.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Agree with the above. Check out Eley and R&R.


----------



## jimmy

The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.


----------



## social port

I've been happy using zero-G hoses. Lowes carries them...perhaps other stores as well. I use three of them and have had no issues.


----------



## b0nk3rs

The craftsman rubber hoses go on sale constantly and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jimmy

b0nk3rs said:


> The craftsman rubber hoses go on sale constantly and have a lifetime warranty.


Yeah, both times I purchased these hoses they were on sale.


----------



## b0nk3rs

*EDIT: THESE HOSES HAVE BEEN DISCONTINUED AND THE NEW VERSION APPEARS TO BE MUCH WORSE*

These are the only hoses I buy. Very heavy-duty with quality fittings. These will be a tad on the heavier side. Mine sit in the sun most of the day and have no fading and leave no black marks on your hands. These have a lifetime warranty and will be replaced in any Sears usually without needing any proof of purchase. I own 4 of these and have had zero issues for going on 4 years now. They go on sale regularly (especially the 50') and can be ordered online and picked up at any Sears with very little hassle.

25' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $25 (Goes on sale for $13)

50' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $35 (Goes on sale for $18)

75' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $49 (Goes on sale for $25)

100' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $62 (Goes on sale for $35)

Personally I use the Slickdeals app and have a deal alert for "Craftsman 5/8" Rubber Hose" and I get a notification each time a deal is live and then I check to see if i have any Sears Shop Your Way surprise points to pair with it. My 25' I got for $4.99 after sale+surprise points.


----------



## pennstater2005

jimmy said:


> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.


I think I'm going to try one of these. Ace Hardware has them in the 100ft length for the same price as Amazon. And I'm always getting 10 or 20% off offers in the mail.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bonk

I saw your links right after I posted. Definitely have to keep my eye out for those deals. Thanks!


----------



## b0nk3rs

pennstater2005 said:


> Bonk
> 
> I saw your links right after I posted. Definitely have to keep my eye out for those deals. Thanks!


I'll try and post in this thread next time I see a sale. Typically, only one or two go on sale at a time for whatever reason. I do not own a 100' but I have two 50' connected and heat shrinked over the connectors in the middle to avoid catching on things as I drag it around. Works out rather nicely!


----------



## jimmy

b0nk3rs said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonk
> 
> I saw your links right after I posted. Definitely have to keep my eye out for those deals. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and post in this thread next time I see a sale. Typically, only one or two go on sale at a time for whatever reason. I do not own a 100' but I have two 50' connected and heat shrinked over the connectors in the middle to avoid catching on things as I drag it around. Works out rather nicely!
Click to expand...

I only have the 50'ers (four of them), and they've been outside in the sun since my fallow period started at the beginning of August. No visible wear at all. Otherwise I had one in a covered hose reel, and it worked great in that. It doesn't easily kink and the flexibility and connections are so nice.


----------



## pennstater2005

b0nk3rs said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonk
> 
> I saw your links right after I posted. Definitely have to keep my eye out for those deals. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and post in this thread next time I see a sale. Typically, only one or two go on sale at a time for whatever reason. I do not own a 100' but I have two 50' connected and heat shrinked over the connectors in the middle to avoid catching on things as I drag it around. Works out rather nicely!
Click to expand...

Would there be a difference between two 50ft hoses or just one 100ft? I'll almost always need at least 100ft because of the property setup.


----------



## j4c11

The NeverKink hoses from Lowe's are garbage, they kink all the time, they're too heavy. I must have cussed that hose out 100 time in the past year, but I can;t get myself to throw it out. The Craftsman NeverKink hoses are much better imo, they are lighter and seem to actually not kink. Cheaper too.


----------



## b0nk3rs

pennstater2005 said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonk
> 
> I saw your links right after I posted. Definitely have to keep my eye out for those deals. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and post in this thread next time I see a sale. Typically, only one or two go on sale at a time for whatever reason. I do not own a 100' but I have two 50' connected and heat shrinked over the connectors in the middle to avoid catching on things as I drag it around. Works out rather nicely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would there be a difference between two 50ft hoses or just one 100ft? I'll almost always need at least 100ft because of the property setup.
Click to expand...

I haven't noticed anything personally, only difference is that connector in the middle can make some ugly grinding noises on concrete and whatnot, but like I said, I wrapped it and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## jimmy

b0nk3rs said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would there be a difference between two 50ft hoses or just one 100ft? I'll almost always need at least 100ft because of the property setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed anything personally, only difference is that connector in the middle can make some ugly grinding noises on concrete and whatnot, but like I said, I wrapped it and haven't had a problem with it.
Click to expand...

I agree 💯%


----------



## MsTin

pennstater2005 said:


> Eley hoses get good reviews as do their hose reels.
> 
> https://www.eleyhosereels.com/collections/garden-hoses


I just bought the hose reel and 100' polyurethane hose. Ended up being $312 dollars all said and done. :shock: Don't know how I'm going to explain this "necessity" to my husband.

What solidified it for me was that the guys are from Nebraska. My home state. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

MsTin said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eley hoses get good reviews as do their hose reels.
> 
> https://www.eleyhosereels.com/collections/garden-hoses
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the hose reel and 100' polyurethane hose. Ended up being $312 dollars all said and done. :shock: Don't know how I'm going to explain this "necessity" to my husband.
Click to expand...

Buy once, cry once! That's what I tell my wife


----------



## Movingshrub

pennstater2005 said:


> Buy once, cry once!


Does that mindset apply to wives in general? Is that why engagement rings cost so much?


----------



## LawnNerd

j4c11 said:


> The NeverKink hoses from Lowe's are garbage, they kink all the time, they're too heavy. I must have cussed that hose out 100 time in the past year...


I have both the 5/8 NeverKink and 3/4 Contractor grade NeverKink. The 5/8 one is a pile of crap, and it kinked the first time i dragged it out into the yard, and still kinks to this day. The 3/4 Contractor one (The big bulky red one) is a great hose. It's never kinked, and i don't even know if i could kink it if I personally tried. It's been layed out over the driveway since mid July with my wife and i both driving over it daily and it is still as strong as ever. Only problem is it's a serious workout trying to roll that beast up.


----------



## pennstater2005

b0nk3rs said:


> These are the only hoses I buy. Very heavy-duty with quality fittings. These will be a tad on the heavier side. Mine sit in the sun most of the day and have no fading and leave no black marks on your hands. These have a lifetime warranty and will be replaced in any Sears usually without needing any proof of purchase. I own 4 of these and have had zero issues for going on 4 years now. They go on sale regularly (especially the 50') and can be ordered online and picked up at any Sears with very little hassle.
> 
> 25' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $25 (Goes on sale for $13)
> 
> 50' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $35 (Goes on sale for $18)
> 
> 75' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $49 (Goes on sale for $25)
> 
> 100' Craftsman 5/8" All Rubber Garden Hose - $62 (Goes on sale for $35)
> 
> Personally I use the Slickdeals app and have a deal alert for "Craftsman 5/8" Rubber Hose" and I get a notification each time a deal is live and then I check to see if i have any Sears Shop Your Way surprise points to pair with it. My 25' I got for $4.99 after sale+surprise points.


I'm still checking Sears for that 100ft rubber hose. I don't want to pay full price!!


----------



## Rockinar

Too bad those Pocket Hose dont work. Awesome idea, poor execution (unless youre manufacturing them) but they explode really quick. I bought one made by Goodyear thinking it might last a bit. It lasted about a day before it exploded. That was worse than the Chinese Pocket Hose that lasted about a week.


----------



## pennstater2005

Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.


----------



## SCGrassMan

What do yall like for hose reels or hose racks? I'm one of those guys who is never, ever, ever going to roll up hoses properly. I had a plastic Costco hose reel that ran on water pressure, and worked "OK for awhile" before it broke. I saw a neighbor that had a vertical rack that you just curled it up on like a vacuum cleaner which was pretty cool.

@Ware?


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> What do yall like for hose reels or hose racks? I'm one of those guys who is never, ever, ever going to roll up hoses properly. I had a plastic Costco hose reel that ran on water pressure, and worked "OK for awhile" before it broke. I saw a neighbor that had a vertical rack that you just curled it up on like a vacuum cleaner which was pretty cool.
> 
> Ware?


Eley Hose Reel is what you seek. They offer various mounting options and also a cart model. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

You haven't seen this? Eley Hose Reel Review 

Looks like Ware beat me to it


----------



## SCGrassMan

Bless you sir. My good buddy, who is never pleased at my hose management, is a former firefighter.


----------



## SCGrassMan

So for those interested, I called Eley, and since the end of last year, all of their hose reels now include the gooseneck adapter as well as the jumper hose. Ware, if you want to add that to your other post, feel free!


----------



## J_nick

Does anyone have any recommendations for 3/4" x 100' hose? I know Eley quit making them but they have plans to start again. I'll need a couple for this season.

So far I've checked amazon and their reviews are all over the place. I've also checked out the option at my local farm & ranch store but no reviews there.


----------



## gijoe4500

I use Flexzilla hoses and love them. 5/8 in. x 50 ft.


----------



## J_nick

I have a couple 5/8" x 100' hoses but after you link 2 of them together there is a very noticeable pressure loss after 200'. I want to jump up to 3/4" to help with that.


----------



## Green

I'm always looking for flexible, strong hoses. Of the hoses that have been posted in this thread, how do some of them rate in terms of flexibility in your experience? Most hoses are flexible in 90-degree weather when they've been sitting on a brick walkway (I've actually had some start melting)...but some get too stiff to use properly in cooler temps, say below 70. And in the extreme, I've actually had some snap in half on me in December.


----------



## SCGrassMan

For a hose, I opted for https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KL6QYI, as the Craftsman hose wasn't available at any of the nearby stores, and it is well rated on Amazon and shipped for free. The blue one Ware has is of course awesome, but $120, and I already blew a ton of money on the Eley hose reel. So we shall see how it works out


----------



## stotea

pennstater2005 said:


> Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.


Thanks for the heads up. I picked one up as well. At a quarter of the price of an Eley hose and cheaper than anything at HD, it's too good to pass up!


----------



## pennstater2005

stotea said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I picked one up as well. At a quarter of the price of an Eley hose and cheaper than anything at HD, it's too good to pass up!
Click to expand...

Awesome! I nabbed mine quick online and picked it up locally. I just clicked on that same link above and it doesn't seem to be in stock anymore. It's highly reviewed and doesn't seem to kink much. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## SCGrassMan

So once the NSAIDS kick in from yesterdays physical labor trauma, I'm going to go out and mount that new Eley hose reel. Wish me luck!


----------



## pennstater2005

Going to unravel the Craftsman rubber hose today to see how far it goes to each corner of the property. Then see how it winds or rolls back up. It's not as heavy as I thought it would be.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Yeah, same here with mine - I got one off of Amazon since the craftsman one wasn't available. It will be heavier once its got water in it!

I will say the Eley quick disconnect set is no joke though - talk about HEAVY, solid brass. Very well made!


----------



## pennstater2005

SCGrassMan said:


> I will say the Eley quick disconnect set is no joke though - talk about HEAVY, solid brass. Very well made!


That's next on my list. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the Eley quick disconnect set is no joke though - talk about HEAVY, solid brass. Very well made!
> 
> 
> 
> That's next on my list. How much did you pay for it?
Click to expand...

You get a few pieces 'for free' with a $75 purchase.

​
Otherwise, the sockets are $15, plugs are $5. Link to product page


----------



## SCGrassMan

+1. But by themselves I think it was about $30 for the 4 piece set shown. And honestly, completely worth it. Until I knock that heavy *** brass coupler into my car when washing it the next time, and then I'll be crying


----------



## pennstater2005

Didn't get a chance to get the rubber hose out. Would it work nicely with the Eley setup? I'm not sure how this hose is going to roll up. It feels so much different than any vinyl or polyurethane hose I've ever used.


----------



## Mightyquinn

pennstater2005 said:


> Didn't get a chance to get the rubber hose out. Would it work nicely with the Eley setup? I'm not sure how this hose is going to roll up. It feels so much different than any vinyl or polyurethane hose I've ever used.


I don't see any issue at all, might want to do it while the sun is out as it may help it be more flexible for the initial roll up. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @Mightyquinn


----------



## Gibby

I got one of these expanding hoses last year and love it, I will probably be getting 2 of the 100' footers this year.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B071JK26H9


----------



## SCGrassMan

SCGrassMan said:


> For a hose, I opted for https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KL6QYI, as the Craftsman hose wasn't available at any of the nearby stores, and it is well rated on Amazon and shipped for free. The blue one Ware has is of course awesome, but $120, and I already blew a ton of money on the Eley hose reel. So we shall see how it works out


For $35 this is a fantastic hose. I can't compare to the fancier ones because I don't own one, but it is very well built, and looks good on the hose reel 

I do like the color of Wares better though. :-/


----------



## kolbasz

I just have a hard time with 200$ for a hose, but that is just because i did not need to justify it yet. I did get a rapid reel because i had a plastic suncast that broke and the metal 85$ one at HD that also broke, so I knew I needed something better.


----------



## SCGrassMan

kolbasz said:


> I just have a hard time with 200$ for a hose, but that is just because i did not need to justify it yet. I did get a rapid reel because i had a plastic suncast that broke and the metal 85$ one at HD that also broke, so I knew I needed something better.


Check my link above. 3/4" hose very sturdy.


----------



## dfw_pilot

SCGrassMan said:


> So for those interested, I called Eley, and since the end of last year, all of their hose reels now include the gooseneck adapter as well as the jumper hose. Ware, if you want to add that to your other post, feel free!


Thanks for this - I updated the review to include your new info.


----------



## Rockinar

Gibby said:


> I got one of these expanding hoses last year and love it, I will probably be getting 2 of the 100' footers this year.


Every expanding hose I have ever bought exploded within a week. The Goodyear brand one lasted about 5 minutes which is a lot less than the garbage Pocket Hose lasted.


----------



## pennstater2005

Rockinar said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of these expanding hoses last year and love it, I will probably be getting 2 of the 100' footers this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Every expanding hose I have ever bought exploded within a week. The Goodyear brand one lasted about 5 minutes which is a lot less than the garbage Pocket Hose lasted.
Click to expand...

I had one that lasted for over a year. Than I bought the same one and the first day it leaked.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of these expanding hoses last year and love it, I will probably be getting 2 of the 100' footers this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Every expanding hose I have ever bought exploded within a week. The Goodyear brand one lasted about 5 minutes which is a lot less than the garbage Pocket Hose lasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one that lasted for over a year. Than I bought the same one and the first day it leaked.
Click to expand...

We are going on about 8 months of use on it and I think my 8 and 10 year old boys have tested it out real good. I think when it is about 80 out, they use it almost every day.


----------



## Ballistic

I use the SWIVTECH 360, has built in swivel on male side.

http://www.continentalwaterhose.com/


----------



## SCGrassMan

I recently threw out a Goodyear hose from the prior owner. I have a slate little garden wall around the area where I have a second hose, and that stupid thing grabbed pieces of it and pulled it off into the yard EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I went to use it. It didn't have any leaks, but it made me unreasonably angry every time I went to use it.


----------



## kolbasz

dfw_pilot said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for those interested, I called Eley, and since the end of last year, all of their hose reels now include the gooseneck adapter as well as the jumper hose. Ware, if you want to add that to your other post, feel free!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this - I updated the review to include your new info.
Click to expand...

I saw the gooseneck thingy. What is the jumper hose?

I want to call eley and see if I can get a gooseneck for the 3 reels I have bought.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The short hose connects the reel to your hose bib.


----------



## kolbasz

dfw_pilot said:


> The short hose connects the reel to your hose bib.


Ok, I do have that, but have the version where they put the spring into the hose


----------



## kolbasz

Just talked to eley, the gooseneck is available as an accessory, never knew that.


----------



## b0nk3rs

Just wanted to throw in that the Craftsman hoses mentioned above have changed this year, sometime in February I believe. I have not personally used them but reviews indicate they are of much cheaper quality. The old heavy duty hoses have the silver fittings and the new ones have brass. I updated my post on page 1 to reflect this.


----------



## b0nk3rs

pennstater2005 said:


> Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.


Does yours have the silver or brass fittings? They changed the model for 2018 and they are possibly of lesser quality now.


----------



## pennstater2005

b0nk3rs said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.
> 
> 
> 
> Does yours have the silver or brass fittings? They changed the model for 2018 and they are possibly of lesser quality now.
Click to expand...

Brass fittings. It's been very good so far.


----------



## b0nk3rs

pennstater2005 said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread resurfaced, I'd just thought I would add the Craftsman 100ft rubber garden hose is finally on sale for $35 as noted in a link above. I just bought one! It's typically $60.
> 
> 
> 
> Does yours have the silver or brass fittings? They changed the model for 2018 and they are possibly of lesser quality now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brass fittings. It's been very good so far.
Click to expand...

Please keep us updated on it, I was about to pick up another today and noticed the change and reviews across a few different sites so I held off.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

I just placed an order for a 150ft Eley Polyurethane Garden Hose. I saw some great recommendations for this brand, and my hose died this week, got punctured my some rocks.

I will have to see if I need a hose reel or not yet.


----------



## Movingshrub

MsTin said:


> I just bought the hose reel and 100' polyurethane hose. Ended up being $312 dollars all said and done. :shock: Don't know how I'm going to explain this "necessity" to my husband.


I would be elated if my wife approached me telling me she purchased a non-POS water hose.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Movingshrub said:


> MsTin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the hose reel and 100' polyurethane hose. Ended up being $312 dollars all said and done. :shock: Don't know how I'm going to explain this "necessity" to my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be elated if my wife approached me telling me she purchased a non-POS water hose.
Click to expand...

I'd be elated if my wife took an interest in anything outside other than expecting her husband aka "the groundskeeper" to maintain perfection :lol:


----------



## adgattoni

I picked up one of these from my local Ewing (lucky me - it's 2 minutes from my house):

https://www.ewingirrigation.com/3-4-x-50-kochek-bluestreak-hs

Great hose, feels very sturdy and doesn't appear to have any memory to it. I also haven't been able to kink it (not that I've forcibly tried) thus far. It was $60 at the store, not sure why it's more expensive online.

If there's anyone out there questioning whether you need to go 3/4 over 5/8: do it. The throw from my impact sprinklers was noticeably farther with this hose, so much so that my wife even noticed.


----------



## Movingshrub

Has anyone used the Underhill Contractor Pro-line hoses?

@Ware For the Underhill Blue/Green/Red/Clear - do those require a special connector on either end?

@Ballistic What led you to go with the Goodyear hose over the many of other options out there?

I've used the NeverKink 5/8" 100 foot hoses. They kink. They are kind of heavy for what they are in my opinion.

The contenders to me are the Underhill, Eley, and The Goodyear/Swivtech 360 option that Ballistic posted. I'm just having a hard time accepting $200 for a water hose.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> ...Ware For the Underhill Blue/Green/Red/Clear - do those require a special connector on either end?


No, they use standard connections - I use the Eley quick connects, which allow full 3/4" flow.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Movingshrub said:


> I'm just having a hard time accepting $200 for a water hose.


I had the same issue and came to the conclusion that it was unnecessary (I need 100 ft hoses). I'd rather buy another hose reel. Although the Eley hose isn't $200 if i recall and I will probably get one next hose reel I buy.

I went with this hose and it is honestly very good. https://www.gardeners.com/buy/lightweight-garden-hose/8587987VS.html


----------



## Movingshrub

All are 100'
Eley 5/8ths Poly $146
Eley 5/8ths Rubber $135

Underhill 
Least expensive is Proline 5/8th at $94 and the 3/4th is $110
The price goes to a bit over $200 for some of the other Underhill options.

The Continental/Goodyear hoses for 5/8 are $104 and $143 for 3/4"


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Movingshrub said:


> All are 100'
> Eley 5/8ths Poly $146
> Eley 5/8ths Rubber $135
> 
> Underhill
> Least expensive is Proline 5/8th at $94 and the 3/4th is $110
> The price goes to a bit over $200 for some of the other Underhill options.
> 
> The Continental/Goodyear hoses for 5/8 are $104 and $143 for 3/4"


Eley does a good article on rubber vs. poly hoses. https://www.eleyhosereels.com/blogs/news/113263812-polyurethane-vs-rubber-hose-which-is-right-for-me

There are few situations where rubber is the better option in my opinion and most don't apply to me. Plus, rubber hoses are heavy as shit and would be a huge deterrent to my wife ever going out and watering anything. So as between the Eley hoses, I'd definitely go poly.

I understand the desire to buy Underhill because they are a commercial grade hose used on golf courses, etc. I think all of us on this forum have one common belief, which is that buying commercial grade/better products almost always works out better in the long run. You put more thought into the purchase and whether you need it and the product lasts a lifetime (hopefully). So when we buy commercial grade herbicides or commercial greens mowers/rotary mowers, it's very justified because the truth is we are going to spend less on them than someone who buys a lesser product from Lowes/Home Depot. With that in mind, what use are you going to put this hose to that justifies commercial grade? I would argue there are few people on this forum that have a need for commercial grade garden hoses over me - I have nearly 1/2 acre of flowers and shrubs, 3 separate rose beds, over 100 azalea bushes, and probably 25-30 potted plants. But the truth is the hose reel is more important than the hose is what I decided, which is why I went with a high-end consumer hose as opposed to something from Underhill.

Taking that route opens a tons of options. The Flexzilla hose is another really popular option, but it only comes in one color. The guy that posted the hose from Ewing above is another good option.

But for a garden hose, I have hose reels that work so the key for me was to have lightweight. That's why I bought the Gardener's Supply Co. Featherweight Slim.

Only you can decide your purpose. Underhill has PSI ratings that could be relevant if you are doing some activity with pressure washing that requires pressurized hose. But I doubt that is the case since the hose won't be pressurized.


----------



## Ware

I paid $159.98 for my 100ft 3/4" Underhill UltraMax Blue and couldn't be happier with it.



Ecks from Tex said:


> But for a garden hose, I have hose reels that work so the key for me was to have lightweight. That's why I bought the Gardener's Supply Co. Featherweight Slim.


This one? I do dig the eggplant colored one. :thumbup:

My concern with a 1/2" hose would be the significantly higher pressure losses. I have three Rain Bird in-ground connections (33DRC) on my irrigation mainline. One of the reasons I opted to do that was to get higher pressures than I could get from the sillcocks on my house. I just couldn't justify giving all that pressure back to save a little weight. Rarely am I dragging anywhere close to the entire 100ft.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> I paid $159.98 for my 100ft 3/4" Underhill UltraMax Blue and couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> But for a garden hose, I have hose reels that work so the key for me was to have lightweight. That's why I bought the Gardener's Supply Co. Featherweight Slim.
> 
> 
> 
> This one? I do dig the eggplant colored one. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yep. It's a good one. As an aside, for landscaping/garden/pots, I really like Gardener's Supply Co. They have some self-watering potted containers that let you go weeks without watering flowers.



> My concern with a 1/2" hose would be the significantly higher pressure losses. I have three Rain Bird in-ground connections (33DRC) on my irrigation mainline. One of the reasons I opted to do that was to get higher pressures than I could get from the sillcocks on my house. I just couldn't justify giving all that pressure back to save a little weight. Rarely am I dragging anywhere close to the entire 100ft.


I understand why you did that, and with the Eley cart you definitely will not oft have to unwind the entire 100 ft. I went against the cart though and moved for a more traditional brick-mounted style. It just fits better at my house with the "style" I (my wife) wants. My overall irrigation plan actually calls for 3 Eley hose reels when it is all said and done. I too will have in ground hose connections in my irrigation, but the majority of my hose use will come from the house spigots with the hose reels. Under that method, I often have to run out the entire 100 feet. So for me, the weight is a factor.

Not only that, but I just am not sure of the benefits of having higher pressure than I already do, even at 100 ft down the hose line. Are you using that pressure to water? Theoretically you should have zero hose watering because you have irrigation, but of course that never ends up being the case because we have to deal with heat, drought, etc. I guess if you had a sprinkler to hook up the pressure could be justified? Other than that, maybe you're using it for your mobile power washer, so you can wash sidewalks, fences, etc.?

I understand the desire not to lose pressure when your system makes it available, but the same thing applies to your house spigot - they typically have pretty high pressure that is lost through the hose.


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyone have a recommendation on an expandable hose that isn't crap? I has one last over a year. Then the next one lasted a month.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@Movingshrub here is a 100 ft flexzilla hose on Amazon for a pretty good deal.

There are reviews of this hose on youtube that are helpful. Here is one where the dude hooked it to the Eley hose cart. 




I'm not saying do this, just saying there are a ton of options that might fit you. Maybe the Underhill is what you need


----------



## Ware

I have looked at those Flexzilla hoses. They seem to get good reviews.

I may look into one of those 25ft Gardener's Supply Hoses. That would be pretty nice to hang on the fence post next to the sillcock on my house for filling sprayers, etc.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> I have looked at those Flexzilla hoses. They seem to get good reviews.
> 
> I may look into one of those 25ft Gardener's Supply Hoses. That would be pretty nice to hang on the fence post next to the sillcock on my house for filling sprayers, etc.


If you do, you might look at their website and buy direct. Some of them go on sale occasionally since they make the product and you can often get a 15% discount by signing up for emails, etc. I've gotten free shipping from them too.

Other hoses I looked at for smaller, simpler applications include a Hybrid Water Hose on Amazon and the Rainwave hose.

If you're just wanting something to fill your spray cans, this Coil Hose from Gardener's Supply Co. looks pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Ballistic

Movingshrub said:


> Has anyone used the Underhill Contractor Pro-line hoses?
> 
> @Ware For the Underhill Blue/Green/Red/Clear - do those require a special connector on either end?
> 
> @Ballistic What led you to go with the Goodyear hose over the many of other options out there?
> 
> I've used the NeverKink 5/8" 100 foot hoses. They kink. They are kind of heavy for what they are in my opinion.
> 
> The contenders to me are the Underhill, Eley, and The Goodyear/Swivtech 360 option that Ballistic posted. I'm just having a hard time accepting $200 for a water hose.


Mines actually continental, they used to be goodyear but switched a few years ago. The main reason why i went with it was the integrated swivel, i love swivels on hoses. It does have its kinking problems here and there but i feel every hose does. I have tried to track down the swivels they sell on them but would have to get them custom made.

Its a good hose and i would buy it again. I know the hose is more industrial/commercial grade and wont wear out as fast.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on an expandable hose that isn't crap? I has one last over a year. Then the next one lasted a month.


I had an el cheapo 25' that expanded to 50' and was excellent. Paid around $20 for it. It was great until the kids abused it and out a hole it. I tried a 50' that expanded to 100' and it sucked so I sent it back.


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation on an expandable hose that isn't crap? I has one last over a year. Then the next one lasted a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I had an el cheapo 25' that expanded to 50' and was excellent. Paid around $20 for it. It was great until the kids abused it and out a hole it. I tried a 50' that expanded to 100' and it sucked so I sent it back.
Click to expand...

Thanks. The 100' is what I'm looking for. Something easier to move to the front yard instead of the heavy rubber one.


----------



## ABC123

Ely code abc17 is 10% off.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

ABC123 said:


> Ely code abc17 is 10% off.


I am trying to use the code and it isn't working anymore 😭... Bummer


----------



## MsTin

Ecks from Tex said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the hose reel and 100' polyurethane hose. Ended up being $312 dollars all said and done. :shock: Don't know how I'm going to explain this "necessity" to my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be elated if my wife approached me telling me she purchased a non-POS water hose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be elated if my wife took an interest in anything outside other than expecting her husband aka "the groundskeeper" to maintain perfection :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, now I am so convinced not to even mess with any other type of hose, hose reel and connector system that I see around. I know that I am now a loyal Eley person for life. The difference is like night and day!!!!


----------



## CPA Nerd

This 50' rubber hose from Home Depot for $29.97 has done the job for me. Best hose I've ever owned in my very limited experience.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Continental-ContiTech-Premium-5-8-in-Dia-x-50-ft-Commercial-Grade-Rubber-Black-Water-Hose-20258074/100676339


----------



## Greenrebellion

CPA Nerd said:


> This 50' rubber hose from Home Depot for $29.97 has done the job for me. Best hose I've ever owned in my very limited experience.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Continental-ContiTech-Premium-5-8-in-Dia-x-50-ft-Commercial-Grade-Rubber-Black-Water-Hose-20258074/100676339


Pretty sure that is the one I own as well. Great hose.


----------



## RandyMan

jimmy said:


> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.


Agreed. they have them in 25ft, 50 ft and 100 ft sizes.You can get them super cheap when they go on sale


----------



## Gorgonzola17

RandyMan said:


> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. they have them in 25ft, 50 ft and 100 ft sizes.You can get them super cheap when they go on sale
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the ones with the silver or brass fittings?? Since Lowes started selling craftsman, looks like fittings changed and don't see made in USA anymore.


----------



## Alan

jimmy said:


> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.


They are very heavy; I have three 50 footers. You must be Popeye... :lol:


----------



## jimmy

Gorgonzola17 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. they have them in 25ft, 50 ft and 100 ft sizes.You can get them super cheap when they go on sale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the ones with the silver or brass fittings?? Since Lowes started selling craftsman, looks like fittings changed and don't see made in USA anymore.
Click to expand...

The ones I have have silver fittings. Easily the best hose fittings I've ever used.


----------



## jimmy

Alan said:


> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Craftsman heavy duty black rubber hoses are great. They are a bit heavy, but super flexible and the fittings are really high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> They are very heavy; I have three 50 footers. You must be Popeye... :lol:
Click to expand...

I think I have 4 or 5 of the 50 footers.


----------



## Movingshrub

Anyone used the Underhill gold pro series?

I keep looking at the Underhill gold contractor series, in both the 5/8" and 3/4". I'll be using a 100' length. The primary application will be to wash vehicles, water plants, and occasionally feed a pressure washer for exterior cleaning. Weight for 100' is 12.5lb and 15.5lb, and a price of $94 or $110, depending on the diameter.

The other contender to me is the Eley poly 5/8" 100' which is 14lb at a price of $147.

I had looked at the Flexzilla. I saw reviews on amazon about mold discoloring the hose which made me apprehensive.


----------



## Movingshrub

Pulled the trigger on the underhill gold pro-series. Now just to see if this thing is any good or not.


----------



## b0nk3rs

For the sake of science I picked up one of the Craftsman Medium-Duty 5/8" x 50' Garden Hose for $9.78.

The hose is VERY thin and the fittings are VERY soft. I sprung a leak out of the male end just tightening it down into my sprinkler spike and it started leaking until i squeezed it back into shape. I definitely wouldn't recommend this even at $10.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

I picked up a 100' "Swan Element, Contractor Choice" 3/4" hose at Walmart for $50 (well, $49.67 actually) a few weeks ago and have been very pleased with it - definitely a high-quality hose, with an excellent fitting (the high quality connector to the hose bibb is actually what caught my attention in the store.)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swan-Element-Contractor-Farm-Hose-3-4-In-X-100-Ft-Brick/21781318

When I was checking out in the lawn & garden section, the clerk, unprompted, said, "That's an awesome hose." He said that they use two of them end-to-end to get water out into the parking lot area that becomes a garden center in the summer, and that cars are continually driving over the hose and that a couple years ago they'd be lucky to get a month out of a hose. They started using these ones last summer and he said they're still using the same two they did last year. On my way to my car, I looked and, sure enough, cars were regularly driving over the hose as it was routed across one of the parking aisles to get to the plants -- must have been having a car drive over it every few minutes all day long, every day...


----------



## Movingshrub

It only took me a year since the OP but I bought an underhill pro series gold water hose. It's the least costly, I think, of their water hose options.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@Movingshrub hah yes you talked that one to death bud but good on you for getting exactly what you wanted. Looking forward to the review thread that will take up the rest of 2018 :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

Ecks from Tex said:


> @Movingshrub hah yes you talked that one to death bud but good on you for getting exactly what you wanted. Looking forward to the review thread that will take up the rest of 2018 :lol:


 :thumbup: 
Unsure if what I ordered is exactly what I wanted, but I knew I didn't like what I had and was just waiting for it to finally fail before placing an order. Hopefully this thing will work well. The hose fittings felt a little dinky but if it holds up and lasts, then good to go.


----------



## crussell

@Movingshrub Any report on how you like you like your hose? I just ordered the same one today, but wishing I would have read this first and got your review.


----------



## Movingshrub

crussell said:


> @Movingshrub Any report on how you like you like your hose? I just ordered the same one today, but wishing I would have read this first and got your review.


I like how much lighter it is. I actually thought my previous hose must have been 3/4" considering how much lighter this one is. Turns out both were both 5/8 and the new one is just significantly lighter. I haven't ran into any issues but I've also only used it a hand full of times to water flowers.


----------



## crussell

Movingshrub said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub Any report on how you like you like your hose? I just ordered the same one today, but wishing I would have read this first and got your review.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how much lighter it is. I actually thought my previous hose must have been 3/4" considering how much lighter this one is. Turns out both were both 5/8 and the new one is just significantly lighter. I haven't ran into any issues but I've also only used it a hand full of times to water flowers.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks, I'm excited to try mine.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Someone recommended a Zero-G hose that lies flat until water pressure hits it, thus, no kinks. And it's lighter than a regular hose of the same length. I wish I'd seen that because I had to rush out and buy an emergency replacement that cost me just $10 less at Home Depot for $50. I see Lowes carries the Zero-G for $60. Darn!


----------



## kaptain_zero

After purchasing a 50' Flexzilla compressed air hose for the shop, I decided to get a 100' water hose for the house. It does NOT get stiff, at all, when cold and it is very light when empty. It's limp and it will kink, but it's easy to twist the kink out and there is no permanent damage to the hose. We love it, but it wasn't cheap........ I got mine from LeeValley who has a storefront in my city, but they do sell in the USA, so I'll add the US website: http://www.leevalley.com/us/Garden/page.aspx?p=76300&cat=2,2280,33160&ap=1


----------



## 440mag

Happy Hosey-days, all!

Giving this thread a "bump" as, I'm likely not alone in doing my pre-planning for the 2019 season; I need AT LEAST EIGHT (8!) hoses of different lengths and diameters; and, after reading through this great thread, MY HEAD IS A-Swimmin'!!!! :shock:

I fear I am going to have to go back and re-read all six pages AGAIN and jot down notes as to "what's hot and what's not"; I simply cannot afford to wind up with any crap next year AND I went crazy this year trying to wrestle and rodeo all the stiff hoses (Gilmours IIRC) into manageable coils (failed miserably and as a result the equipment storage space is a wreck ... :-( :roll:

Still, this thread is yet another example of TLF's indispensable value so, I ain't a-complainin'! :thumbup:

@ken-n-nancy , how is that Swan Element working out and holding up for you? (That backstory about the parking lot environment, caught my eye ...! :lol: )


----------



## iFisch3224

LadyAnglesey said:


> Someone recommended a Zero-G hose that lies flat until water pressure hits it, thus, no kinks. And it's lighter than a regular hose of the same length. I wish I'd seen that because I had to rush out and buy an emergency replacement that cost me just $10 less at Home Depot for $50. I see Lowes carries the Zero-G for $60. Darn!


I have them and bought them when I purchased my house. I have been very happy with them and is the only hose I'll use on the pressure washer.

I would like to purchase a 100' Eley hose with my Eley hose reel whenever that goes down, for the back yard.


----------



## kaptain_zero

Not for the faint of heart, price wise, but we broke down and purchased a Flexzilla 100' hose and have been very happy with it. Silly enough, they claim their water hose remains limp well below freezing, but if there's water in it..... I don't see how it would remain flexible! [grin]

I have one of their compressed air hoses in the garage and it is limp no matter how cold it gets in Winnipeg and we see -40 on a regular basis. Now limp means it will kink, but it's very easy to twist it to get the kinks out and there is no lasting damage from kinking. After fighting with hoses that don't want to behave because they are so stiff... it's a real joy to use this one.

Flexzilla hoses are available on Amazon but I purchased mine from Lee Valley Tools who also does internet sales in the US.... $1 a foot is not cheap, but as I said.... I've had mine for 1 season and it's great.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

440mag said:


> @ken-n-nancy , how is that Swan Element working out and holding up for you? (That backstory about the parking lot environment, caught my eye ...! :lol: )


The 100' "Swan Element, Contractor Choice" 3/4" hose that I picked up in early summer at Walmart for $50 (well, $49.67 actually) has worked out great for me -- it is robust, heavy duty, and has given me zero trouble.

Negatives that some folks would have but aren't an issue on my use case (I basically leave this hose out from spring through mid-fall) are that it is heavy and doesn't like bending around sharp corners. I don't think it would be a good candidate for rolling up after every usage. When I put it away for the winter a few weeks ago, it was confirmed to me that rolling up a heavyweight, moderately stiff, 3/4" hose that is 100' long was a bit of a chore. However, given that I only put it away once a year, the extra durability is worth it for my use case, since I leave this hose out along one side of the driveway all summer long. I don't need to worry about driving over the hose and damaging it, so it's a winner for me.


----------



## daniel3507

Has anyone had issues with Flexzilla hoses molding? Some of the reviews on Amazon show them covered in mold.


----------



## cglarsen

iFisch3224 said:


> LadyAnglesey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone recommended a Zero-G hose that lies flat until water pressure hits it, thus, no kinks. And it's lighter than a regular hose of the same length. I wish I'd seen that because I had to rush out and buy an emergency replacement that cost me just $10 less at Home Depot for $50. I see Lowes carries the Zero-G for $60. Darn!
> 
> 
> 
> I have them and bought them when I purchased my house. I have been very happy with them and is the only hose I'll use on the pressure washer.
> 
> I would like to purchase a 100' Eley hose with my Eley hose reel whenever that goes down, for the back yard.
Click to expand...

I bought three (3) 50 ft Zero-G hoses (on recommendation from Doc on Youtube) on sale from AM Leonard and finally got around to hooking one up and was completely disappointed. Kinks easier than any hose I've ever used and for 5/8" diameter its flow rate is pretty poor compared to my old rubber hose. I suppose in a high-pressure application the pressure would prevent kinking. They are lightweight at least.

I'm going to back to heavy duty rubber hose.


----------



## iFisch3224

cglarsen said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyAnglesey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone recommended a Zero-G hose that lies flat until water pressure hits it, thus, no kinks. And it's lighter than a regular hose of the same length. I wish I'd seen that because I had to rush out and buy an emergency replacement that cost me just $10 less at Home Depot for $50. I see Lowes carries the Zero-G for $60. Darn!
> 
> 
> 
> I have them and bought them when I purchased my house. I have been very happy with them and is the only hose I'll use on the pressure washer.
> 
> I would like to purchase a 100' Eley hose with my Eley hose reel whenever that goes down, for the back yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought three (3) 50 ft Zero-G hoses (on recommendation from Doc on Youtube) on sale from AM Leonard and finally got around to hooking one up and was completely disappointed. Kinks easier than any hose I've ever used and for 5/8" diameter its flow rate is pretty poor compared to my old rubber hose. I suppose in a high-pressure application the pressure would prevent kinking. They are lightweight at least.
> 
> I'm going to back to heavy duty rubber hose.
Click to expand...

I have 2-100ft hoses and have no issues with kinking at all - we must have a little higher water pressure here. Does make sense, since there isn't much structure to the hose itself - that it would kink a little easier, but I have been extremely pleased with my purchase, and I didn't get it based upon Doc - I have had mine for a few years now. I think 2.5, going on 3 years.


----------



## 440mag

Apologies if this particular make model size, etc has already been covered (boy howdy, how this thread has grown! :-O :shock: but,

ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERIENCE (positive or negative) WITH THIS MFR, MODEL, ETC.?

*Apex Neverkink PRO Contractor Hose - 3/4in. x 100ft., Model# 9844-100*
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200626338_200626338



I've been putting off replacing our inventory as long as I can and some of the prices I am coming across have given my wife and I a bit of sticker shock (every dollar we can spend on gas for 3 jet skis and a speedboat makes a difference, ha-ha! 

I have "Price 3/4" 100' and 75' hoses" on our next WalMart ToDo list but, thought I'd check on whether any of you have or have used the above Apex product ...

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Better than nothing, but I personally prefer things with solid brass fittings for longevity.


----------



## 440mag

Ah, excellent point! (And darn if I didn't fail to note whether or not the fittings were brasss on the "commercial / agricultural / professional" 100'3/4" while in WalMart earlier, today (doh!)


----------



## jjepeto

440mag said:


> Ah, excellent point! (And darn if I didn't fail to note whether or not the fittings were brasss on the "commercial / agricultural / professional" 100'3/4" while in WalMart earlier, today (doh!)


I have that hose. It's actually my best and favorite hose, as the other ones are all very cheap. This one is pretty cheap too (compared to some of the professional level products), but it's lasted me at least 4 years and is still going strong. I even store it outside all year under the deck laying on the ground and drag it all over the yard during the summer. It won't last forever but for the price you'll get some good use out of it. I like the oversized connectors, super easy to twist with wet or muddy hands.

BTW, it will kink... they all do. But it does kink less than the super cheap 5/8" hoses I have.


----------



## dfw_pilot

It seems like products that say "Pro", "Professional", "Military Grade", "Commercial", and such . . . usually aren't.

Good products in the commercial realm are already known to be good and sold in the requisite outlets.

Of course, "good enough" varies and is ultimately determined by the user.


----------



## 440mag

Thank you jjpeto (WHICH ONE are you referring to - the Northern Tool one or, the one from WalMart)?

and, can't argue with that dfw_pilot!


----------



## jjepeto

440mag said:


> Thank you jjpeto (WHICH ONE are you referring to - the Northern Tool one or, the one from WalMart)?


The Apex brand, Neverkink Pro. I just looked on Amazon and actually bought the 5/8" x 100ft. But it seems to be the same otherwise. I agree with @dfw_pilot about commercial/pro quality being stated on the packaging and rarely living up to the claim. For me this was a case of "good enough" and "cheap enough" that if it goes bad I can replace it without spending crazy amounts of money. At the end of the day, I am neither pro nor commercial lawn care. I'm just a guy with a couple oscillating sprinklers.

Link to the one I bought for you to compare.


----------



## 440mag

Thank You, VERY much (I am no pro either although, more often our place and budget and activities and projects make his place seem more like a small ranch then a lakehome!


----------



## bullet

I just wanted to chime in and say that if you're shopping for a Craftsman hose to make sure that you look for *Item # 69605* with the hexagonal shape. The new design (Item # 62605) that Sears and Amazon sells uses cheaper materials. The vinyl/plastic kinks and busts really easy, and has cheap metal fittings. I was able to find the original at Ace Hardware.




https://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-Premium-Rubber-Garden-100ft/dp/B00L0PG1MU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 (imposter)

I grew up using my Dads _original _Craftsman hose, and it never failed us for ~15 years. I wanted to find the same quality for my home, and it's sad to say this, but _they don't make 'em like the used to. _


----------



## 440mag

bullet said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say ... I was able to find the original at Ace Hardware.
> 
> *^^^THIS^^^ is another shining example of why TLF - and particularly the members comprising it - are so priceless!!!!! (Thank Youuuuu! *


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Underhill is now making a residential/contractor hose that looks to be reasonably priced and quality product.


----------



## 440mag

Good to know, thanks!

(Any particular store carry them?)


----------



## FORT

Hey Guys/Gals,

I currently do not have an irrigation system and have to manually move a sprinkler around the yard. I have had it for awhile now and noticed it a leak the other day (just getting it ready to use for the season). I am looking for a new hose and wanted to see what others recommended. I will be using it for watering the lawn and applying fertilizer (hose end sprayer). Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man

@FORT I moved your question to this topic.


----------



## FORT

@g-man Thanks! Should have done a better job searching through threads before posting a new one.


----------



## 440mag

Howdy, Fort!

This thread has some valuable info in it and, if you go back several posts (or perhaps a page or two at most) you'll see this is where I found out ACE Hardware still carries the "real deal rubber" Craftsman hoses (as well as the newer - and shorter lived - vinyl and "vinyl mix" ones).

I grabbed two 100' for the yard and a 25' for the deck but, they only had 5/8" diameter and I really prefer 3/4" for the yard (we have some crazy water pressure coming out of the in ground spigots between the main road and the house!!!)

They are heavy but, it is pretty obvious they are gonna last a gooood lonnnng time!

There are some other great recommendations and, lucky for you, this thread is not too long yet but, it is long enough you may want to have a pen and paper handy to write different recommended buys down, as you go through the entire thread.

Best o' Success!


----------



## FORT

440mag said:


> Howdy, Fort!
> 
> This thread has some valuable info in it and, if you go back several posts (or perhaps a page or two at most) you'll see this is where I found out ACE Hardware still carries the "real deal rubber" Craftsman hoses (as well as the newer - and shorter lived - vinyl and "vinyl mix" ones).
> 
> I grabbed two 100' for the yard and a 25' for the deck but, they only had 5/8" diameter and I really prefer 3/4" for the yard (we have some crazy water pressure coming out of the in ground spigots between the main road and the house!!!)
> 
> They are heavy but, it is pretty obvious they are gonna last a gooood lonnnng time!
> 
> There are some other great recommendations and, lucky for you, this thread is not too long yet but, it is long enough you may want to have a pen and paper handy to write different recommended buys down, as you go through the entire thread.
> 
> Best o' Success!


Thanks 440mag. I just finished reading the last 4 pages and have more recommendations than I need lol. I will keep everyone posted on what I purchase.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'll add that when I went to Ace to pick up a 25' Craftsman rubber hose it wasn't the same one anymore. Definitely felt cheaper. Might have better luck at an Ace near you. I put up pics in the Eley hose thread.


----------



## LawnSolo

Zero-G hose for me. Never looked back.


----------



## Movingshrub

LawnSolo said:


> Zero-G hose for me. Never looked back.


I have very different water hose requirements for my front and back yard. I just switched to a Zero-G hose yesterday for my deck. I went with the 25' length. I wanted some thing my one year old and three year old could manage, and that wouldn't take up much space. I'm curious how it lasts long term.


----------



## pennstater2005

Movingshrub said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero-G hose for me. Never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> I have very different water hose requirements for my front and back yard. I just switched to a Zero-G hose yesterday for my deck. I went with the 25' length. I wanted some thing my one year old and three year old could manage, and that wouldn't take up much space. I'm curious how it lasts long term.
Click to expand...

Please update if you remember. I always see those but haven't had very good luck with the expandable hoses.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero-G hose for me. Never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> I have very different water hose requirements for my front and back yard. I just switched to a Zero-G hose yesterday for my deck. I went with the 25' length. I wanted some thing my one year old and three year old could manage, and that wouldn't take up much space. I'm curious how it lasts long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please update if you remember. I always see those but haven't had very good luck with the expandable hoses.
Click to expand...

Almost all of my hoses are zero-G (well over 7). I have 25 ft, 50 ft, and 100 ft. I haven't had a single issue with any of them, and I have been happy with them. But at this point, they are only two years old. FYI.


----------



## LawnSolo

Movingshrub said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero-G hose for me. Never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> I have very different water hose requirements for my front and back yard. I just switched to a Zero-G hose yesterday for my deck. I went with the 25' length. I wanted some thing my one year old and three year old could manage, and that wouldn't take up much space. I'm curious how it lasts long term.
Click to expand...

Still rocking the Zero-G and bought more. My in-laws came to water some trees while I was gone for vacation and they liked it so much they bought few for them too


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have very different water hose requirements for my front and back yard. I just switched to a Zero-G hose yesterday for my deck. I went with the 25' length. I wanted some thing my one year old and three year old could manage, and that wouldn't take up much space. I'm curious how it lasts long term.
> 
> 
> 
> Please update if you remember. I always see those but haven't had very good luck with the expandable hoses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all of my hoses are zero-G (well over 7). I have 25 ft, 50 ft, and 100 ft. I haven't had a single issue with any of them, and I have been happy with them. But at this point, they are only two years old. FYI.
Click to expand...

I wonder what makes them different from the crappy ones I had?


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please update if you remember. I always see those but haven't had very good luck with the expandable hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of my hoses are zero-G (well over 7). I have 25 ft, 50 ft, and 100 ft. I haven't had a single issue with any of them, and I have been happy with them. But at this point, they are only two years old. FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what makes them different from the crappy ones I had?
Click to expand...

As I recall the advertising claim on the zero-g hoses is that they use a different kind of material than other hoses -- that includes other expandable hoses.
Though I am not sure that I would call the zero-g hoses expandable. When disconnected and drained, they do not remain tight and circular like most hoses. But they do not shrink in any dramatic way. They become flexible and can be somewhat flattened. They almost feel like a piece of fabric (similar to jeans). They are less of a pain to drag, IMO, and they are certainly easier to store during the winter. I use wall hooks for some. Spillover goes inside the wheelbarrow. 
And during the summer, I keep most of mine tucked inside some decorative pots by the steps.

I'll also draw attention to the fact that I'm not sure if they are the best hoses ever. But, they have been putting in good work for me, and I never need to wonder, "is this thing going to hold up this morning?"


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 do you store your hoses outdoors during the winter (sun UV)?


----------



## Gibby

The zero-g and the hoses that expand/collapse are quite a bit different. Zero-g hoses don't grow in length like the expandable hoses and are more like a fire hose. The 25' expandable hoses are ok but anything bigger just takes to much pressure and gpm to stay fully expanded.

I got the 75' 3/4" zero-g that has the 10 year warranty and extremely happy it with it. Will probably add a 100' 5/8" zero-g for the other side of the hose. Note that the 5/8" only has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> do you store your hoses outdoors during the winter (sun UV)?


No. All my hoses are stored indoors. The ones I had that burst were expandable ones my Dad got me. The first one lasted a year. But then I got a few more of the same ones and they just kept bursting. Little pinhole that would eventually bubble up and burst.


----------



## jakemauldin

I have found 3/4" hoses allow much more GPM than 5/8". So if you are looking for additional coverage from a sprinkler this will help!


----------



## raymond

Ware said:


> I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.


Hey Ware - What pushed you to get the Underhill UltraMax™ Blue over the Eley poly hose? Would you do it again? Thx


----------



## Ware

raymond said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ware - What pushed you to get the Underhill UltraMax™ Blue over the Eley poly hose? Would you do it again? Thx
Click to expand...

I wanted a 3/4" hose and Eley had discontinued theirs.

It looks like they still only offer 5/8".

You can get the UltraMax blue in 3/4" or 1".


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Does anyone have any recommendations on Auto Retractable Hose reels?


----------



## Biggylawns

ENC_Lawn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on Auto Retractable Hose reels?


Cox reels


----------



## Wolfechad

I love my Zero-G hose, but the only downfall I have is that I have not found a good way to store it. I like reels, but I don't think the zero-g works on a reel unless you take it all out. Currently I just coil it on the ground. Anyone have any good hose management ideas for the zero-g?


----------



## quadmasta

Wolfechad said:


> I love my Zero-G hose, but the only downfall I have is that I have not found a good way to store it. I like reels, but I don't think the zero-g works on a reel unless you take it all out. Currently I just coil it on the ground. Anyone have any good hose management ideas for the zero-g?


5 gallon bucket with a lid. You can haul the whole thing around easily. Take it out completely every once in a while and let it drain so you don't get a mold issue.


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ware - What pushed you to get the Underhill UltraMax™ Blue over the Eley poly hose? Would you do it again? Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted a 3/4" hose and Eley had discontinued theirs.
> 
> It looks like they still only offer 5/8".
> 
> You can get the UltraMax blue in 3/4" or 1".
Click to expand...

Can you explain to me why that hose size was important to you?


----------



## Ware

@turfnsurf


----------



## kk07

raymond said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ware - What pushed you to get the Underhill UltraMax™ Blue over the Eley poly hose? Would you do it again? Thx
Click to expand...

I emailed Underhill to ask about their warranty as I can't seem to find them on their website. Does anyone know the length of warranty on those Underhill hoses?


----------



## kk07

kk07 said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Underhill UltraMax™ Blue that I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ware - What pushed you to get the Underhill UltraMax™ Blue over the Eley poly hose? Would you do it again? Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I emailed Underhill to ask about their warranty as I can't seem to find them on their website. Does anyone know the length of warranty on those Underhill hoses?
Click to expand...

Ok, I just got the email back. They said 2 year warranty on all products and hoses. Kinda short IMO while others (craftsman, flexzilla) are giving lifetime.


----------



## Ware

kk07 said:


> Ok, I just got the email back. They said 2 year warranty on all products and hoses. Kinda short IMO while others (craftsman, flexzilla) are giving lifetime.


I hate to sound like a hose snob, but after owning an Underhill UltraMax Blue, I don't really consider those others you mentioned to even be in the same league. I think it's important to consider the applications they market to (see below) when Underhill says their warranty is 2 years.

I would compare specs, not warranty. The Underhill UltraMax Blue is rated for double the working pressure of a Flexzilla and over two times the burst strength of a Craftsman. Granted, those are numbers I'll never encounter, but all that to say if properly cared for, I have little doubt my Underhill will last a "lifetime" on my home lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## raymond

I trust you @Ware, just ordered one. Will order the wall mounted hose reel next 😅


----------



## Breebz

Ware said:


> kk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just got the email back. They said 2 year warranty on all products and hoses. Kinda short IMO while others (craftsman, flexzilla) are giving lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound like a hose snob, but after owning an Underhill UltraMax Blue, I don't really consider those others you mentioned to even be in the same league. I think it's important to consider the applications they market to (see below) when Underhill says their warranty is 2 years.
Click to expand...

Well now I have a new hose to go with my new Eley reel. Thanks for the link !!


----------



## kk07

Ware said:


> kk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just got the email back. They said 2 year warranty on all products and hoses. Kinda short IMO while others (craftsman, flexzilla) are giving lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound like a hose snob, but after owning an Underhill UltraMax Blue, I don't really consider those others you mentioned to even be in the same league. I think it's important to consider the applications they market to (see below) when Underhill says their warranty is 2 years.
> 
> I would compare specs, not warranty. The Underhill UltraMax Blue is rated for double the working pressure of a Flexzilla and over two times the burst strength of a Craftsman. Granted, those are numbers I'll never encounter, but all that to say if properly cared for, I have little doubt my Underhill will last a "lifetime" on my home lawn. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with you and probably Underhill is miles better than the other two brands I was looking. I decided to pull the trigger on the underhill blue hose. Flexzilla hose has mold issue that I am seeing on reviews. The bright green turned in to a black and green hose. Looks disgusting but that the least to worry than one's own health.


----------



## TexaninVA

Are there any economical water hose recommendations? Or are water hoses a buy once cry once sort of purchase?

I'm having a hard time justifying $100-200 on a water hose at the moment, but I need a 50-100' host for my front yard. Have a few zero g hoses currently that aren't terrible but they do leak from the connections.

Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn

TexaninVA said:


> Are there any economical water hose recommendations? Or are water hoses a buy once cry once sort of purchase?
> 
> I'm having a hard time justifying $100-200 on a water hose at the moment, but I need a 50-100' host for my front yard. Have a few zero g hoses currently that aren't terrible but they do leak from the connections.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, basically it's a buy once cry once scenario plus you will get all the joy out of using it over the years instead of cussing at an inferior hose that alone is worth the price of admission. You could also look at Eley hoses too but not sure how they compare price wise to the Underhill if all you want is 5/8" hose.

Sprinkler Warehouse has these Underhill hoses on sale right now. The model # they have listed is for the 3/4" hose but the description is for the 5/8" hoses so not sure which one you will get.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Looked at a lot of reviews, read some threads on here, then decided to just order what Ware uses. Couldn't be happier. The girth on this thing is Unbelievable. Here's a pic of it piled on top of a mere mortal hose.

I bought a second Eley hose reel to mount it to, just waiting on my lumber to get here.


----------



## jayhawk

Looks like the fire dept and neighbors should be happy you're a neighbor


----------



## nnnnnate

I need a new hose and am wondering how I'd get up to even 100 PSI let alone 300 from the 35 PSI I read at the irrigation main water spout. I'm jealous of the water pressure you guys have.


----------



## Mightyquinn

nnnnnate said:


> I need a new hose and am wondering how I'd get up to even 100 PSI let alone 300 from the 35 PSI I read at the irrigation main water spout. I'm jealous of the water pressure you guys have.


I don't think hardly anyone has water pressure that high at their house, those are just the PSI the hose can handle as they are typically used on golf courses and athletic fields where the pressure can be higher.


----------



## Lawndress

I have the zero G lightweight cloth hose and love it. It's sooooo light and doesn't do as much damage to the grass. (Poa supina really likes to lie down.)


----------



## Cdub5_

Any advantages for the normal home owner to have a 1" diameter water hose as opposed to a .75" hose? It would only be used with a sprayer to wash cars/ water the lawn and garden. For instance, do you get way more water output compared to the same amount of time from a smaller hose?


----------



## TexaninVA

Mightyquinn said:


> TexaninVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any economical water hose recommendations? Or are water hoses a buy once cry once sort of purchase?
> 
> I'm having a hard time justifying $100-200 on a water hose at the moment, but I need a 50-100' host for my front yard. Have a few zero g hoses currently that aren't terrible but they do leak from the connections.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, basically it's a buy once cry once scenario plus you will get all the joy out of using it over the years instead of cussing at an inferior hose that alone is worth the price of admission. You could also look at Eley hoses too but not sure how they compare price wise to the Underhill if all you want is 5/8" hose.
> 
> Sprinkler Warehouse has these Underhill hoses on sale right now. The model # they have listed is for the 3/4" hose but the description is for the 5/8" hoses so not sure which one you will get.
Click to expand...

I ended up buying the Eley hose reel cart, quick connects, and their 100ft hose as I'm mostly watering my garden in the backyard with it and liked the drinking water safe aspects + 10yr warranty.

Crying now, hoping I'll forget all about it once they arrive .


----------



## MasterMech

Cdub5_ said:


> Any advantages for the normal home owner to have a 1" diameter water hose as opposed to a .75" hose? It would only be used with a sprayer to wash cars/ water the lawn and garden. For instance, do you get way more water output compared to the same amount of time from a smaller hose?


There are a few disadvantges.

You'll need adapters to use standard 3/4" garden hose connections and tools.
1" Hose is heavier and less of it will fit on any given reel.

I probably wouldn't worry unless you are looking for more than 10GPM at distances over 100ft.

At 10 GPM 5/8" hose loses about 34 psi per 100 ft. (this is the typical size hose that 99% of homeowner have)
At 10 GPM 3/4" hose loses about 10.5 psi per 100ft.
At 10 GPM 1" hose loses about 2.5 psi per 100ft.

So if you can flow 10GPM @ 50 psi, a 100' 3/4" hose will still deliver about 40 psi which is plenty adequate for most applications.

I think your home plumbing (typ 1/2 - 3/4") is likely to be a limiting factor and negate any advantage of 1" hose. Now, if you were installing a yard hydrant directly connected to your irrigation mains which is fed directly from a city main, you may see an advantage in watering the lawn with a high flow nozzle. But the hose would be a bear to drag around for smaller jobs.

With 50 psi at the source, a 3/4" 100' will flow 20 GPM with no nozzle. (100% loss) A 1" 100 footer would flow 43 GPM.

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-pressure-loss-hose-d_1525.html


----------



## RowdyBrad

The reason the hose is 300 psi is because most hoses for garden hose are multi purpose air and water hoses. It is a standard working pressure rating for multi purpose hose. Usually blended hose or polyurethane and rubber hose will have the pressure that high. Usually I don't see much good out of PVC and thermoplastic hoses but I will check these out.

I work at a hose shop and a good USA made rubber hose is the best I have tried. Abused and used for years with no issue at all aside from weight. It looks similar, but much different than the similar hose from the big box stores. They buy a look alike version that is much thinner and lower rated but resembles the heavy duty Continental (Goodyear) hose.


----------



## Cdub5_

@MasterMech Great info thank you so much!
I'll just stick to normal sized water hose then. I have a bad habit of buying way more than I need lol


----------



## M311att

3/4 vs 5/8 hose question: if your hose reel internals aren't 3/4 or your jumper hose isn't either is it even worth considering a 3/4 hose?


----------



## gm560

Has anyone used the Underhill Proline Gold hoses?

How do they stack up to the Ultramax Green and Blue (looking at the 3/4 inch versions of both)? Aesthetically I prefer the more subtle color, the price is better, and the odds I see the PSI ratings on the Ultramax are.... low. However I want to make sure there are no significant drawbacks I am missing.

My concern would be them using the brand to sell an inferior product.... I have seen it done before.

Edit: Ha, I just finally went back through this whole thread and saw the OP bought this hose in 5/8. A new 75' 3/4" Underhill Proline is on the way to me. I was pretty close to buying an UltraMax but it just felt like overkill. Hopefully I don't regret it. I am replacing a Gilmour 3/4" rubber hose that has actually been great, but the fittings have corroded and the hose has developed some mold, so its time to move on.


----------



## MasterMech

M311att said:


> 3/4 vs 5/8 hose question: if your hose reel internals aren't 3/4 or your jumper hose isn't either is it even worth considering a 3/4 hose?


Pressure loss in the hose at any given GPM is per ft. A shorter length restriction (like a small fitting or valve) has a lot less impact than a long run of smaller hose.

At 15 GPM - a 5/8" hose 100' long hose loses about 65 psi per 100 ft of hose.
At 15 GPM - a 3/4" hose 100' long hose loses about 25 psi per 100 ft of hose.

Lets say your available water pressure is 80 psi and you lose 15 psi through your plumbing and hose reel if drawing 15 GPM.

The 5/8" hose can barely deliver 15 GPM at the end of that 100'. You will not be able to use a nozzle and you better not be standing uphill. :lol: The 3/4" will deliver the same 15 GPM with 50 psi available at the nozzle.

This example is extreme on purpose - most will not be able to get 15 GPM @ 65 psi from their hose bibs. And the pressure loss is logarithimic, so once you reduce the flow rate, the two hoses' performance gets much closer. Reducing the hose length also brings the two numbers closer but not nearly as dramatically as reducing the flow rate. ie: at 4 GPM, there's only a 7 psi difference at the end of a 100' hose.

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-pressure-loss-hose-d_1525.html


----------



## M311att

Thanks @MasterMech


----------



## kolbasz

gm560 said:


> Has anyone used the Underhill Proline Gold hoses?
> 
> How do they stack up to the Ultramax Green and Blue (looking at the 3/4 inch versions of both)? Aesthetically I prefer the more subtle color, the price is better, and the odds I see the PSI ratings on the Ultramax are.... low. However I want to make sure there are no significant drawbacks I am missing.
> 
> My concern would be them using the brand to sell an inferior product.... I have seen it done before.
> 
> Edit: Ha, I just finally went back through this whole thread and saw the OP bought this hose in 5/8. A new 75' 3/4" Underhill Proline is on the way to me. I was pretty close to buying an UltraMax but it just felt like overkill.  Hopefully I don't regret it. I am replacing a Gilmour 3/4" rubber hose that has actually been great, but the fittings have corroded and the hose has developed some mold, so its time to move on.


How has this hose been?

I was looking at a flexon as I am thinking about adding a new reel to the side of the house


----------



## kolbasz

MasterMech said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any advantages for the normal home owner to have a 1" diameter water hose as opposed to a .75" hose? It would only be used with a sprayer to wash cars/ water the lawn and garden. For instance, do you get way more water output compared to the same amount of time from a smaller hose?
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few disadvantges.
> 
> You'll need adapters to use standard 3/4" garden hose connections and tools.
> 1" Hose is heavier and less of it will fit on any given reel.
> 
> I probably wouldn't worry unless you are looking for more than 10GPM at distances over 100ft.
> 
> At 10 GPM 5/8" hose loses about 34 psi per 100 ft. (this is the typical size hose that 99% of homeowner have)
> At 10 GPM 3/4" hose loses about 10.5 psi per 100ft.
> At 10 GPM 1" hose loses about 2.5 psi per 100ft.
> 
> So if you can flow 10GPM @ 50 psi, a 100' 3/4" hose will still deliver about 40 psi which is plenty adequate for most applications.
> 
> I think your home plumbing (typ 1/2 - 3/4") is likely to be a limiting factor and negate any advantage of 1" hose. Now, if you were installing a yard hydrant directly connected to your irrigation mains which is fed directly from a city main, you may see an advantage in watering the lawn with a high flow nozzle. But the hose would be a bear to drag around for smaller jobs.
> 
> With 50 psi at the source, a 3/4" 100' will flow 20 GPM with no nozzle. (100% loss) A 1" 100 footer would flow 43 GPM.
> 
> https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-pressure-loss-hose-d_1525.html
Click to expand...

What happens beyond 100 feet? Does it just continue at the same rate of loss?


----------



## gm560

kolbasz said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the Underhill Proline Gold hoses?
> 
> How do they stack up to the Ultramax Green and Blue (looking at the 3/4 inch versions of both)? Aesthetically I prefer the more subtle color, the price is better, and the odds I see the PSI ratings on the Ultramax are.... low. However I want to make sure there are no significant drawbacks I am missing.
> 
> My concern would be them using the brand to sell an inferior product.... I have seen it done before.
> 
> Edit: Ha, I just finally went back through this whole thread and saw the OP bought this hose in 5/8. A new 75' 3/4" Underhill Proline is on the way to me. I was pretty close to buying an UltraMax but it just felt like overkill. Hopefully I don't regret it. I am replacing a Gilmour 3/4" rubber hose that has actually been great, but the fittings have corroded and the hose has developed some mold, so its time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> How has this hose been?
> 
> I was looking at a flexon as I am thinking about adding a new reel to the side of the house
Click to expand...

It has been great. I bought the underhill proline 75 footer and the matching multi pattern spray end, and have had no real issues so far. The hose is great and looks very nice on my eley reel. I really like the coating on the outside of the hose. It is not like anything I have had before. It is slick, so it doesnt catch on anything and if you drag it through the mud, it does not remain dirty for long. My one complaint about the system is actually the spray nozzle. It is very nice quality, however the "shower" setting is pretty intense. Less of a shower and more of a multi stream jet. The first time using it to water hanging baskets I end up with potting soil all over the side of my house.


----------



## kolbasz

Yeah, currently I have a lowes type green kink free and a craftsman black one. Drag them around for hose end applications, they are OK, but still kink.

If I add the reel behind the house too, I just want a nice hose and hopefully doesn't kink.


----------



## beetbailey

Anyone running the Rain Bird hose? All the irrigation stuff I have from them has been great.



https://store.rainbird.com/pgh75-premium-high-flow-heavy-duty-kink-resistant-garden-hose-3-4-inside-diameter-x-75.html


----------



## kolbasz

@MasterMech

If I understand your hose size logic, psi, gpm, 3/4, 1/2 inside plumbing.

What your saying is that I can get a 5/8 hose and not have to worry about my inside plumbing going 3/4 to 1/2 over 10' inside the house before the hose. If I have good normal pressure. The 5/8 hose will still do a good job and carry good pressure regardless of the 1/2" hose bib.


----------



## MasterMech

kolbasz said:


> @MasterMech
> 
> If I understand your hose size logic, psi, gpm, 3/4, 1/2 inside plumbing.
> 
> What your saying is that I can get a 5/8 hose and not have to worry about my inside plumbing going 3/4 to 1/2 over 10' inside the house before the hose. If I have good normal pressure. The 5/8 hose will still do a good job and carry good pressure regardless of the 1/2" hose bib.


Increasing the hose size can only preserve what pressure/flow is available AFTER the hose bib. As far as your home's plumbing, it is what it is.

[edited for simplicity]

For flows under 5 GPM and a hose up to 100', I'd say 5/8" will work just fine. For a 5 GPM flow, the difference between a 100' 5/8" and a 100' 3/4" hose is only about 5 psi.

At 5 GPM a 5/8" hose is losing 9 psi / 100ft compared to a 3/4" hose losing 4 psi. Where it gets interesting is when we go to 7+ GPM. The 5/8" is losing 18 psi / 100 ft at the higher flow rate vs the 3/4" hose losing 8 psi.

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/docs/documents/1525/water-flow-hose-pressure-drop-psi.pdf


----------



## kolbasz

Thanks. I should do a test without the hose to see my gpm


----------



## Green

I bought an Eley hose recently and it's very foexible and lightweight and has a 10 year warranty. Color is gray. I may try an Underhill Gold next to compare (which comes in gray or purple). It's about twice the weight of the Eley and probably stiffer. Both are supposed to be durable but are different materials. Both are expensive but high quality and should last a while.

Flexogen hoses are much less expensive and ok, but don't last and wear as well. I had the connector break on a one year old hose. At least those can be replaced easily.


----------



## Humbert810

social port said:


> I've been happy using zero-G hoses. Lowes carries them...perhaps other stores as well. I use three of them and have had no issues.


I also use Zero-G at home, on our boat and for our RV. They are durable, easy to roll up for storage and hang nicely on my reels. However, I will say sometimes they do have the tendency to kink even with full pressure applied due to their cloth sheathing. I guess that's a trade-off I'm willing to make for the other benefits!


----------



## kolbasz

@MasterMech ok last question, just keeping myself Honest. I need 150 feet of hose. But 175 makes most sense to not be at the very end for the handful of times I need the full length.

With that said. My spigot put out 5 gallons in 30 sec so 10gpm. The 3/4 is the smart choice at this length.

Is it dumb to add the extra 25 feet or does my output make it worth it for that just in case scenario?


----------



## 440mag

Haven't read a fraction of the thread but IMHO it's never dumb to be prepared for "just in case!"

Boy Scout motto, and all! <wink>


----------



## ABC123

440mag said:


> Haven't read a fraction of the thread but IMHO it's never dumb to be prepared for "just in case!"
> 
> Boy Scout motto, and all! <wink>


So a huge bunker with plenty of water from a hose, got it.


----------



## kolbasz

440mag said:


> Haven't read a fraction of the thread but IMHO it's never dumb to be prepared for "just in case!"
> 
> Boy Scout motto, and all! <wink>


Agreed, légy résen


----------



## MasterMech

kolbasz said:


> @MasterMech ok last question, just keeping myself Honest. I need 150 feet of hose. But 175 makes most sense to not be at the very end for the handful of times I need the full length.
> 
> With that said. My spigot put out 5 gallons in 30 sec so 10gpm. The 3/4 is the smart choice at this length.
> 
> Is it dumb to add the extra 25 feet or does my output make it worth it for that just in case scenario?


This all depends on what you want to do with that 150ft of hose. Are you filling buckets (no pressure required) or are you looking to run a sprinkler head (typically needs 30 psi to operate well)? Multiple heads? Watering wand?


----------



## 440mag

TLF bunkers have running beer, as well as water.

And bourbon. Or, so I'm led to believe … :lol:


----------



## kolbasz

MasterMech said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MasterMech ok last question, just keeping myself Honest. I need 150 feet of hose. But 175 makes most sense to not be at the very end for the handful of times I need the full length.
> 
> With that said. My spigot put out 5 gallons in 30 sec so 10gpm. The 3/4 is the smart choice at this length.
> 
> Is it dumb to add the extra 25 feet or does my output make it worth it for that just in case scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> This all depends on what you want to do with that 150ft of hose. Are you filling buckets (no pressure required) or are you looking to run a sprinkler head (typically needs 30 psi to operate well)? Multiple heads? Watering wand?
Click to expand...

Spray wand and a sprinkler, maybe 2


----------



## MasterMech

kolbasz said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MasterMech ok last question, just keeping myself Honest. I need 150 feet of hose. But 175 makes most sense to not be at the very end for the handful of times I need the full length.
> 
> With that said. My spigot put out 5 gallons in 30 sec so 10gpm. The 3/4 is the smart choice at this length.
> 
> Is it dumb to add the extra 25 feet or does my output make it worth it for that just in case scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> This all depends on what you want to do with that 150ft of hose. Are you filling buckets (no pressure required) or are you looking to run a sprinkler head (typically needs 30 psi to operate well)? Multiple heads? Watering wand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spray wand and a sprinkler, maybe 2
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that with hose reels, the entire length of the hose is in play no matter how much you are actually using. Plus, if we're talking about an Eley reel, 170 feet is the absolute max capacity of the reel using 3/4" hose with an extra capacity kit. You would have to carefully/perfectly wind the hose every time in order to get it completely stowed. Consider keeping a separate 25 or 50 footer around if you think you need that extra length only infrequently.

Average impact sprinkler uses 2 - 4 GPM per head depending on your available water pressure. One head and/or the wand, I think you're fine with 5/8" hose. (125' of 5/8" hose on a post-mounted Eley is my backyard setup actually). If you want two sprinkler heads, then I think you def want 3/4" hose. I liked Eley's 5/8" hose, and the hose reel is for quick utility use. If I need more water down the road, I think I'll setup a hose reel cart with 3/4" line and tap into my irrigation system's 1" mainline.


----------



## TurfZaddyATL

Long time reader, first time poster. I recently bought the eley free-standing reel (no extra capacity) and a 3/4" x 100' underhill ultramax blue hose. I'm finding the 3/4" too beefy for my needs, and it requires to be reeled just right to properly fit without the extra capacity attachment.

I'm looking to "downgrade" to a 5/8" x 100' hose. Trying to choose between the underhill proline and the eley poly, and could use a little guidance. The underhill proline is currently $90 on Amazon vs eley $195. I'm good with spending the $195 if worth it, but I have no experience with either to know.

Main uses will be to water my small yard and wash off small equipment. Any input would be appreciated.


----------

